# RCA DLP power light on but no picture or sound



## crisrepo (Dec 24, 2010)

I turned my TV on the other day and the power light just stayed on. There was no sound, picture, or even a hint that it was going to do something. It is a RCA HD50LPW62A. I had never had a problem with this set before. But the LED light on the power switch is not blinking or anything. I am at a loss.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not seen that symptom before on these, but my guess would be a problem with the light engine.


----------



## pollo (Jun 28, 2013)

so is this something I can fix myself


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you can get the parts, but they are not likely available any more on this set and if they are likely very expensive.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.shopjimmy.com/rca 
On Samsung DLP TVs after you turn on the power there will be a fairly loud click, that is the ballast that fires the lamp, assuming (big assumption) that RCA works the same ... Are you hearing that loud click?
Again assuming that is the way the RCA works if there is no click the ballast is probably shot.
If you do hear the click but the lamp is not lit the bulb probably burned out.

I am not a TV repair tech so these are just guesses, Googling for Samsung DLP repair procedures gets lots of hits ... Can't hurt to try for the RCA.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I just saw no sound either.... Now I am thinking power supply or main board.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

These RCAs were a different beast. They had lots of light engine failures and IIRC they would not run at all when the main board could not communicate with the light engine. This made them very hard to troubleshoot, combined with the design, extremely difficult.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am going to defer to Icallio, probably best to disregard my previous post.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No, don't disregard it, just put all of the info together and check it out as much as possible to inform the best guess for how to proceed. We are all just guessing without being there to troubleshoot and without good service data on the set.


----------

